# Netgear WPN824 v3 can't connect



## hdcian (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been trying all day to get my Netgear router to connect, but I'm stumped.
I've followed the advice I've seen about powering down and resetting everything, but I still don't get anything to work.
On my router, the 'power' and 'wireless' lights are on, but the router doesn't seem to pick up the signal from the ethernet plugged into my computer.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## hdcian (Aug 6, 2010)

OK I tried those steps, but I couldn't get on the Internet without plugging the USB cable back. When I reset the modem, it was still plugged in. Should I reset with the USB cord unplugged?
This is what I got after the ipconfig/all input:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-ecb936814
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-37-59-72

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

I plugged the USB back in and got this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-ecb936814
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-37-59-72

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Mo
dem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-40-23-42-DD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.211.33.166
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.211.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.194.152.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 06, 2010 10:47:42 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 07, 2010 9:31:16 AM


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You MUST reset the modem with no USB connection or it'll default to the USB.


----------



## hdcian (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried resetting the modem with the USB unhooked and got the same results.
When I start everything up I have the modem connected to the router, a power source, and a cable.
The router is connected to a power source, the modem, and the computer via an ethernet cable.
The computer is only connected to the router through the ethernet cable.
On the router, I still only see the 'power' and 'wireless' lights on; everything else is blank.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect the ethernet cable from the modem DIRECTLY to the computer.

Power off the modem and the computer.
Turn on the modem, wait two minutes.
Boot the computer.

Post the following when you are fully booted.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## hdcian (Aug 6, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-ecb936814
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-37-59-72

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Mo
dem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-40-23-42-DD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.211.33.166
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.211.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.194.152.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 07, 2010 1:50:16 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 07, 2010 10:31:16 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## hdcian (Aug 6, 2010)

OK so i was able to get the router to detect my computer (i hooked up to a laptop vs my desktop).
I went to routerlogin.net but I still didn't pass the connection test. I checked under 'router status' and this is what it displayed:

Router Status
Hardware Version WPN824v3
Firmware Version V1.0.8_1.0.6NA
Internet Port
MAC Address 00:22:3F:A2:6C:74
IP Address 0.0.0.0
DHCP DHCP Client
IP Subnet Mask 0.0.0.0
Domain Name Server 0.0.0.0

LAN Port
MAC Address 00:22:3F:A2:6C:73
IP Address 192.168.1.1
DHCP ON
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Wireless Port
Name (SSID) NETGEAR
Region United States
Channel 6
Mode Auto 108 Mbps
Wireless AP ON
Broadcast Name ON

So it looks like I'm not getting anything through the Internet port.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you actually followed my reset procedure posted previously, I'd suspect that the modem Ethernet port may be defective or the modem's configuration isn't allowing it to be used.


----------

